# Αλεπούδες, σκαντζόχοιροι και διαδίκτυο



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

*We need a dug-out canoe to navigate the net*
*Ben Macintyr*e 

In 1953, when the internet was not even a technological twinkle in the eye, the philosopher Isaiah Berlin famously divided thinkers into two categories: the hedgehog and the fox: “The fox knows many things, but the hedgehog knows one big thing.”

Hedgehog writers, argued Berlin, see the world through the prism of a single overriding idea, whereas foxes dart hither and thither, gathering inspiration from the widest variety of experiences and sources. Marx, Nietzsche and Plato were hedgehogs; Aristotle, Shakespeare and Berlin himself were foxes.

Today, feasting on the anarchic, ubiquitous, limitless and uncontrolled information cornucopia that is the web, we are all foxes. We browse and scavenge thoughts and influences, picking up what we want, discarding the rest, collecting, linking, hunting and gathering our information, social life and entertainment. The new Apple iPad is merely the latest step in the fusion of the human mind and the internet. This way of thinking is a direct threat to ideology. Indeed, perhaps the ultimate expression of hedgehog-thinking is totalitarian and fundamentalist, which explains why the regimes in China and Iran are so terrified of the internet. The hedgehogs rightly fear the foxes.

Edge (www.edge.org), a website dedicated to ideas and technology, recently asked scores of philosophers, scientists and scholars a simple but fundamental question: “How is the internet changing the way you think?” The responses were astonishingly varied, yet most agreed that the web had profoundly affected the way we gather our thoughts, if not the way we deploy that information.

For both better and worse, fox-thinking is dominant. At its worst, it means shorter attention spans, shallower memories, fragmented, unsustained argument, the undermining of intellectual property rights and a tendency to mistake anecdote for fact. At its best, the internet represents an intellectual revolution, fostering free collaboration as never before, with dramatically improved access to boundless information, the great store of the world’s knowledge just a few keystrokes and clicks away. In the great bubbling cauldron of cyberspace, remarkable new recipes are being cooked up every minute.

The nimble internet fox is both an extraordinary time-saver, nipping from one place to another on instant mind-journeys that would once have taken years. But he is also a prodigious time-waster, wandering down distracting avenues of celebrity gossip, pornography, invective and the minutiae of other peoples’ lives.

The internet is changing the very nature of human memory. Erudition and experience, the store of knowledge built up by an individual over years, is becoming less important than the ability to focus and edit: extracting information from the machine has superseded the ability to recall it unaided. For example, I thought I could remember the line about the hedgehog and the fox, but I did not feel I “knew” it until, in a few seconds, I had looked it up online.

In internet-driven thought, the premium is not on what you know, but what you can discover. We do not watch or absorb the internet, but scour it for what is useful. This requires a particular sort of mind, and as the digital world continues its colonisation of our own, fox-like minds will increasingly dominate the workplace. As David Dalrymple, of Massachusetts Institute of Technology, puts it: “The bottom line is that how well an employee can focus might now be more important than how knowledgeable he is.” How the internet teaches us to think depends on whether we treat it as a primary school playground, a place for puerile fights, shallow entertainment, chatter and self-absorption, or a forum of higher learning, packed with delights and discovery, offering unprecedented opportunities for exchanging ideas. Most of us, of course, treat it as both simultaneously.

Reading the web usefully requires a new form of literacy, the ability to sift from the abundance of information what is helpful from what is pointless or merely distracting. Many feel overloaded by the onslaught of information: too many websites, too many messages, a deafening chorus of tweets and texts. Internet thinking is not just about browsing and gathering, but choosing and rejecting. The internet fox knows many things, but while hungrily snarfing up titbits from every corner, he must also know what is indigestible, what is nourishing and what is poisonous.

A few hundred years ago literacy was rare and extremely valuable. Today anyone with an internet connection and a keyboard is a publisher. A generation ago knowledge had to be actively sought out; today we are bombarded with information, much of it bad, biased or simply irrelevant.

The fundamental way we think has not changed, but the way we access information, and the sheer volume of that information, be it scintillating or spam, has altered in ways that are both inspiring and daunting. Chipping away the rotten wood is, perhaps, the most fundamental skill for the online brain: the discipline of allocating attention, filtering, questioning.

This is where the Indian canoe comes in. According to the science historian George Dyson, the Indians of the Pacific North West had two, very different methods of boatbuilding. The Aleuts, living on treeless islands, constructed kayaks from what they could find on the beaches, skins stretched across a framework of driftwood. The Tlingit, by contrast, cut down huge trees, and hollowed out an entire canoe, cutting and burning away the excess wood.

“We used to be kayak builders, collecting all available fragments of information,” writes Dyson. “Now, we have to learn to become dug-out canoe builders, discarding unnecessary information to reveal the shape of knowledge hidden within.” As the intellectual torrent of the internet swells with each technological advance, there is only one creature who can be confident of staying afloat: the fox, paddling in the dug-out canoe.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/ben_macintyre/article7005295.ece




*Αλεπούδες, σκαντζόχοιροι και Ιnternet*
Ο χείμαρρος των πληροφοριών στον παγκόσμιο ιστό μάς υποχρεώνει να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο σκέψης μας

Το 1953, όταν το Διαδίκτυο δεν υπήρχε ούτε στη φαντασία, ο φιλόσοφος _Αϊζάια Μπερλίν _είχε κατατάξει τους στοχαστές σε δύο κατηγορίες: στους σκαντζόχοιρους και στις αλεπούδες. _«Η αλεπού γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα, αλλά ο σκαντζόχοιρος γνωρίζει ένα μεγάλο πράγμα»_. Οι διανοητές-σκαντζόχοιροι, έλεγε ο Μπερλίν, βλέπουν τον κόσμο μέσα από το πρίσμα μιας ιδέας που επισκιάζει οτιδήποτε άλλο, ενώ οι αλεπούδες πετάγονται από ΄δώ και από ΄κεί, βρίσκοντας την έμπνευση σε πληθώρα εμπειριών και πηγών. Ο _Μαρξ_, ο _Νίτσε _και ο _Πλάτων _ήταν «σκαντζόχοιροι», ενώ ο _Αριστοτέλης_ , ο _Σαίξπηρ _και ο ίδιος ο Μπερλίν ήταν αλεπούδες. 

Σήμερα, μέσα σε αυτή την άναρχη, απεριόριστη, ανεξέλεγκτη και πανταχού παρούσα αφθονία της πληροφορίας, δηλαδή στο Διαδίκτυο, είμαστε όλοι αλεπούδες. Αναζητούμε και ξεσκονίζουμε σκέψεις και επιρροές επιλέγοντας αυτό που θέλουμε και αφήνοντας στην άκρη όλα τα άλλα. Κυνηγούμε, συλλέγουμε και συγκεντρώνουμε πληροφορίες, κοινωνικοποίηση και διασκέδαση. Το νέο iΡad της Αpple είναι το τελευταίο βήμα σε αυτή τη συγχώνευση του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου με το Διαδίκτυο. 

Αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης απειλεί ευθέως τις ιδεολογίες. Πράγματι, η έσχατη έκφραση του τρόπου της σκέψης των «σκαντζόχοιρων» είναι μάλλον ο ολοκληρωτισμός και ο φονταμενταλισμός. Γι΄ αυτόν τον λόγο καθεστώτα σαν αυτό της Κίνας και του Ιράν νιώθουν τόσο τρομοκρατημένα με το Διαδίκτυο. Οι σκαντζόχοιροι λοιπόν φοβούνται τις αλεπούδες. 

Ωστόσο η διανόηση των «αλεπούδων» είναι κυρίαρχη σήμερα, με ό,τι καλό ή κακό συνεπάγεται αυτό. Το κακό λοιπόν είναι ότι η προσοχή μας περιορίζεται, η μνήμη γίνεται πιο ρηχή και αποσπασματική, η επιχειρηματολογία όλο και πιο αβάσιμη. Υπονομεύονται, επίσης, τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των δημιουργών και εξαπλώνεται η τάση να θεωρούμε την ανεκδοτολογία πραγματική πληροφόρηση. Το καλό όμως είναι ότι το Διαδίκτυο συνιστά μια πνευματική επανάσταση που προάγει τη συνεργασία με ανεπανάληπτο τρόπο και διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση σε μια απύθμενη πηγή γνώσης. Μέσα στο μεγάλο καζάνι του κυβερνοχώρου που κοχλάζει νέες, θαυμαστές συνταγές μαγειρεύονται κάθε λεπτό. Χάρη σε αυτό το εργαλείο κερδίζουμε τεράστιο χρόνο μεταπηδώντας από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο, σε νοητά ταξίδια της στιγμής που άλλοτε θα απαιτούσαν χρόνια ολόκληρα. Ταυτόχρονα όμως το Διαδίκτυο μας στερεί πολύ χρόνο καθώς μας ξεμυαλίζει με ατέλειωτα κουτσομπολιά διασήμων, με πορνογραφία και με υβρεολόγια που προσβάλλουν την ιδιωτική ζωή των ανθρώπων. 

Το Διαδίκτυο έχει μεταβάλει την ίδια την ανθρώπινη μνήμη. Η ευρυμάθεια και η πείρα, το απόθεμα γνώσης που δημιουργείται με την πάροδο των ετών, χάνουν όλο και περισσότερο την αξία τους σε σύγκριση με την ικανότητα να εστιάζεις σε μια λεπτομέρεια και να την εκτυπώνεις. Η εξαγωγή μιας πληροφορίας από τον υπολογιστή έχει υπερκεράσει την ικανότητα να την ανακαλείς στη μνήμη χωρίς άλλη βοήθεια. Στην εποχή της καθοδηγούμενης από το Διαδίκτυο σκέψης αυτό που προέχει δεν είναι το τι γνωρίζεις, αλλά το τι μπορείς να ανακαλύψεις. Δεν παρακολουθούμε το Διαδίκτυο, αλλά ανιχνεύουμε αυτό που είναι χρήσιμο, κάτι που απαιτεί έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο σκέψης. Όσο θα επεκτείνεται η κυριαρχία του ψηφιακού κόσμου, τα «μυαλά των αλεπούδων» θα συνεχίζουν να ισχυροποιούν τη θέση τους. 

Η ανάγνωση του διαδικτυακού κόσμου προϋποθέτει νέα είδη γνώσεων. Τη δεξιότητα να εντοπίζεις από μια πληθώρα πληροφοριών αυτό που είναι χρήσιμο και να το διαχωρίζεις από το ασήμαντο ή το σχεδόν παραπλανητικό. Πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που νιώθουν κορεσμένοι από αυτή την υπεραφθονία, από το πλήθος των ιστοσελίδων, των απεσταλμένων μηνυμάτων και των αναρτημένων κειμένων. Εκτός από την ανάγνωση λοιπόν και την αποθήκευση, χρειάζεται η επιλογή και η απόρριψη. Η «αλεπού» του Διαδικτύου γνωρίζει πολλά, αλλά καθώς τσιμπολογά «μεζεδάκια» από παντού πρέπει να ξέρει ποιο από αυτά είναι δύσπεπτο, ποιο είναι θρεπτικό και ποιο δηλητηριώδες. 

Πριν από λίγες εκατοντάδες χρόνια η μόρφωση ήταν προνόμιο των ολίγων και θεωρούνταν πολύτιμη. Σήμερα με μια σύνδεση στο Ιnternet και ένα πληκτρολόγιο μπορεί να γίνει εκδότης ο καθένας. Βομβαρδιζόμαστε από πληροφορίες, αλλά οι περισσότερες από αυτές δεν έχουν αξία ή είναι προϊόν παραπληροφόρησης. Βασική ικανότητα είναι να φιλτράρεις και να αμφισβητείς. Χρειαζόμαστε μια πιρόγα για να μην πνιγούμε στο Διαδίκτυο. Οι ιθαγενείς του Βορειοδυτικού Ειρηνικού είχαν δύο τρόπους κατασκευής καγιάκ: είτε κόβοντας τεράστιους κορμούς είτε συλλέγοντας ό,τι έβρισκαν στις ακτές, όπως δέρματα και ξύλα που κατέβαζαν τα ποτάμια. Σήμερα λοιπόν πρέπει να μάθουμε να φτιάχνουμε πιρόγες αφαιρώντας όλες τις άχρηστες πληροφορίες για να αποκαλύψουμε την πραγματική γνώση που κρύβεται μέσα τους. Και καθώς φουσκώνει ο χείμαρρος του Διαδικτύου με κάθε νέο τεχνολογικό επίτευγμα μόνο ένα πλάσμα μπορεί να επιπλεύσει: η αλεπού που κωπηλατεί επάνω σε μια αυτοσχέδια πιρόγα. 

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=312394​


Για το δοκίμιο του Μπερλίν:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hedgehog_and_the_Fox


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά με έπιασε ένα άγχος...



nickel said:


> How the internet teaches us to think depends on whether we treat it as a primary school playground, a place for puerile fights, shallow entertainment, chatter and self-absorption, or a forum of higher learning, packed with delights and discovery, offering unprecedented opportunities for exchanging ideas.


Από εδώ εμπνεύστηκε την πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα του ο Ευθέμης;


----------



## Themis (Apr 9, 2011)

Στον Ευθέμη η σκαντζοχοιροαλεπουδομαχία θυμίζει Ησίοδο μέσω Ηράκλειτου:

διδάσκαλος δὲ πλείστων Ἡσίοδος· τοῦτον ἐπίστανται πλεῖστα εἰδέναι, ὅστις ἡμέρην καὶ εὐφρόνην οὐκ ἐγίνωσκεν· ἔστι γὰρ ἕν.

La foule a pour maître Hésiode ; elle prend pour le plus grand savant celui qui ne sait pas ce qu’est le jour ou la nuit ; car c’est une même chose.

Hesiod is most men's teacher. Men think he knew very many things, a man who did not know day or night! They are one.


----------



## unique (Apr 10, 2011)

"Βασική ικανότητα είναι να φιλτράρεις και να αμφισβητείς. Χρειαζόμαστε μια πιρόγα για να μην πνιγούμε στο Διαδίκτυο". 
Αυτό που δεν λέει το άρθρο είναι ότι η εν λόγω ικανότητα (που ονομάζεται κρίση) ήταν ανέκαθεν είδος εν ανεπαρκεία και παρόλα αυτά η πιρόγα δεν κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ. Ούτε και πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί. Αυτοί που θέλουν να βλέπουν UFO θα εξακολουθούν να τα βλέπουν, μαζί με θαύματα, αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, θεωρίες συνομωσίας, θρησκείες, "μεγάλους ανθρώπους", ήρωες, νεράιδες και μπαγιάτικα ιδανικά. Το διαδίκτυο αλλάζει σταδιακά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εκτιμάτο μέχρι τώρα η αξία του ανθρώπου. Κάποτε όλοι θαύμαζαν τον «άνθρωπο εγκυκλοπαίδεια», το ον με την τερατώδη μνήμη που μπορούσε να απαντήσει σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις. Ο ρόλος του τώρα είναι ασήμαντος. Μπορείς να αγοράσεις με ελάχιστα χρήματα ένα DVD και να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά, ή απλά να κτυπήσεις την απορία σου στο Google. Το πραγματικό ζητούμενο δεν είναι η αποδοτική αναζήτηση και το φιλτράρισμα του υλικού, αλλά η πρωτοποριακή δημιουργική σκέψη και η ικανότητα να απορρίπτει κανείς τις περιρρέουσες απόψεις που αποτελούν κοινή πίστη, εφόσον δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Μου φαίνεται ότι η πιρόγα που θα βοηθήσει περισσότερους ανθρώπους να περάσουν στην «απέναντι όχθη» θα αργήσει πολύ να εφευρεθεί αν δεν αποφασίσουμε να διευρύνουμε τους ορίζοντές μας πέρα από μια εξειδικευμένη εκπαίδευση αποδοτικής χρήσης του διαδικτύου.


----------

